# Fender tilt back leg stops - Where to get them?



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

I need a Fender tilt back leg stop. does anyone here have a spare or know where to get them in Canada? Its basically a screw and stepped washer.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

_I should read closer before I post...._

You have to order them from fender ( $ 30 + or -). I almost went that way but found a used amp stand for that ... which is stronger


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

I think I remember reading somewhere that the stops are the same as the string tree on a Fender P Bass.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Good one ^^^, I have used string trees as well or large strap buttons, in a pinch.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.lamusic.ca/099-0714-000-p/099-0714-000.htm

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/fender-tilt-back-legs

http://www.amazon.com/Fender-099-0712-000-16-Inch-Medium-Amplifier/dp/B000B4123Y


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm only in need of the stops, not the legs or leg kit.

Right now, I have a large strap button on there. 

This is what I need
http://angela.com/fendertiltbacklegstopsandscrewssetoftwostopsandtwoscrews.aspx

I'd order them from L&M but I don't even know what the part number is.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

JCM50 said:


> I'm only in need of the stops, not the legs or leg kit.
> 
> Right now, I have a large strap button on there.
> 
> ...


Why don't you order them from Angela if they have them in stock ?


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

With extra shipping costs + duty + canada post's 10.00 brokerage fees, ordering from "Angela.com" is not a very good option.

I'd much rather get it from a Canadian dealer.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

They're used in the '65 Twin re-issue. Stop is 024646, stop screw is 031344.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

jb welder said:


> They're used in the '65 Twin re-issue. Stop is 024646, stop screw is 031344.


Awesome! Thanks.


----------

